# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Lentejas y Garbanzos

## embalses al 100%

Como tengo una maceta libre, porque una de las plantas no ha sobrevivido el verano, planté algunas lentejas y un par de garbanzos, para seguirlos, porque anteriormente lo había hecho pero a los pocos días los había arrancado. Han crecido rápidamente en tan solo 4 días:









Le iré haciendo un seguimiento, mañana algunas fotos más con medidas y demás.
¿Quién no ha hecho esto alguna vez de pequeño o para la escuela?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Unas fotos del 9 de Septiembre:




Y ahora unas fotos de ayer por la tarde, cuando he eliminado las lentejas, porque casi se han secado, y así, unos de los garbanzos a alcanzando(sorprendentemente para mí), los *50cm* de longitud. El cartabón, no es otra cosa, que el apoyo que tiene para que no se tronche, porque para medir, se me ha quedado pequeña:





Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Esos garbanzos parece que busquen desesperadamente la luz.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esos garbanzos parece que busquen desesperadamente la luz.


Eso es lo que yo he pensado.
Pero la luz les abunda durante toda la mañana, y durante la tarde también tienen.

----------

